# cali wears her new diaper



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok since cali is in heat, an dripping blood everywhere i went an bought her a washable diaper, i am surprised she keeps it on, i think she likes wearing it lol
Shes wears a large, i may need to buy her xl




























just 2 pics of bear an cali outside


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea i think XL might work better (from what i can see in the pictures) but she's still as beautiful!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

ya it dose fit her an its nice an snugged on her hips but xl wont hurt cuz shes still growing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO @ the diaper


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Where did you find that?? I have women's depends on Kandi right now with a hole cut out for her tail and a string tied around.. lol >.< tis the season


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i got mine from petsmart, there called simple solution female diaper, i just bought one from my male beagle, called simple solution male wrap  if you dont have a petsmart try you can buy off here Where to Buy | Simple Solution - We Make Pet Care Easier put ur postle code an should find the stores that carry it if not look it up online an order it


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

diaper or lingerie ? lol

looks cute


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the information. How often do they usually go into heat and for how long? I am getting worn out already >.<


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Tis the season for ghetto rigged get ups lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

its a diaper or whatever you want to call it LOL

cali went into heat 4 days ago, dogs usually stay in heat for about 2 weeks and they go in heat 2x a year


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

dang... That's a long time. HAH. At least it's only like two times a year! Weird... I think Kandi went into heat four days ago too! LOL


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL then both our gurls should come out at about the same day. I cant wait to get cali spayed an not deal with this,


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

We use Seasonals - US based (Ann Arbor, MI) and beautifully made.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

After I woke up this morning to a half ingested depends (lol). I went to PETCO and got her some of those. She already ripped it off once, but so far so good. LOL


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

what size did you get her large or xl ? i may need to switch


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a medium actually. LOL but I got a different brand then you did. It fits her a little snug, but the large just looked way too big. and were a little more expensive. She still has a lot of mobility in it, she just is a little unhappy she can't pull it to the side and bathe her privates lol >.<


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

but thanks for sharing this... It really just saved me a lot of money in the end...


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

o im glade i could help  im gettin cali spayed when she reaches 1yr old so i guess i really dont need to get another one, LOL i though cali was gonna try to take it off well she tired but i told her NO an ever since then she happy to wear it and not bother with it although she licks the diaper thinking she too will get to hers LMBO


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

the one I got was actually a medium. the large looks a tad big.... lol.


----------

